# Thanks to Progressive Insurance, my car won’t start!



## initsix (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi guys,
I am new to the forum and I wanted to throw this problem out to all of you.

It may just be coincidence, but Friday I installed Progressive insurance’s TripSensor which they mailed me, and 8 hours later my car won’t start. 

The TripSensor program is a volunteer program where Progressive insurance has you connect a small sensor to the OBD port of your car, under the dash. The sensor calculates mileage, trip length and the amount of time spent at particular speeds. It sounds “big-brotherish”, but they offered 50 bucks to keep it installed for 6 months and mail it back to them. The data they collect is supposed to be anonymous, so I figured what the heck. Here is some information and a picture. https://gettripsense.progressive.com/ECYhome.aspx?Page=ECYInstallingDevice

I shouldn’t have bothered with it, I have a feeling that installing the sensor may have shorted something to do with the ignition, but I am having a hard time determining what exactly was affected.

Here are the details. I drive a 97 Maxima SE – manual transmission. I installed the sensor Friday afternoon and drove to work without any problems. After work I was getting ready to go home and as I start up the car it just won’t turn over. The dash lights come on, the radio comes on, it “seems” like power is going to the starter because the radio dims a little but I don’t get a thing, no clicking or any indication that the starter is trying to crank.

I didn’t think it was the battery, but I happen to have a portable car starter booster/jumper with me so I hooked it up and even with the extra juice the car wasn’t turning over.

Next thing I tried was checking the fuses under the dash and under the hood. I didn’t check all of them but I did check the ones that appeared to have something to do with either ignition or the security system of the car and none of them seemed to be blown. 

I even tried getting the car rolling and popping the clutch to start it. No dice the car won’t turn over.

Since it is Christmas weekend, I doubt I am going to be able to get it to a mechanic before Tuesday. Does anyone have any suggestions on what else to look at/ look for? Any help would be appreciated; I would like to have working set of wheels this weekend.

Thanks and Merry Christmas!
-Mark


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Sorry to hear bout your problems.... I can only suggest minimal advice without in depth testing..

A... Pull Progresssive's POS module off.
B... Pull the Ground (-) battery cable off for 5 mins.
Reattach the ground and try to start... (While your doing this it would be a good idea to pay CLOSE attention to the condition of both your terminals).

C... If the above doesnt help.. Get a Volt/Ohm meter of test light. Find the Solenoid wire on your starter. It should have a connector and will be the smaller of 2? wires. 
Connect the meter/light to this wire and the ground terminal of your batt. While attempting to start the car you should get 12v + on the solenoid wire. If yes, check the main wire to the starter (BIG wire) It should have 12v at all times.

IF both wires have power....... Your starter is shot....Complete Coincedence that it died at the same time...

If the soldnoid wire doesnt recieve power while cranking..... Could be Security, Neutral Saftey, Relay, Switch, any number of other things..


----------



## initsix (Dec 25, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. The first thing I did was pulled the TripSensor module, and I did try unhooking the battery for 5 minutes with no luck. 
My hunch is it's a Neutral Safety issue or something to do with a relay or security. The problem is I am not sure how to verify these things. It sounds like it may have to wait until Tuesday.


----------



## nadir (Dec 25, 2005)

damn that's really strange ... 

well if the thing was plugged into the OBDII port, perhaps you can try to put the ECU into troubleshoot mode to see if the CEL flashes you any codes.

Do you know where the ECU is?


----------



## initsix (Dec 25, 2005)

nadir said:


> Do you know where the ECU is?


I do not, any docs on how to do that? Do I need any tools?


----------



## kbohip (Dec 14, 2005)

That's what you get for helping to screw everyone else in the future.


----------



## jammo (Aug 21, 2002)

kbohip said:


> That's what you get for helping to screw everyone else in the future.


LMFAO whatta dick.
that was funny though!!!

@initsix:
what did the insurance company say when you told them about this?!
they make it seem like it was your faultty installation?


----------

